# Panoramic views of French aires- website



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been using this site to search for ( new to us ) aires in France. Each aire all the usual information, photos and reviews but also a panoramic view attached which is very useful. Spin round the view slowly as it is a bit sick-making otherwise !

https://www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr/

Click on Visite Virtuelle when you have the aire you want. When looking at the panorama the services etc are shown as blue symbols. Hover over the symbol and it shows you a photo of the type of service etc.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for that.

The map looks like the campingcars-info map but with less entries.

I just tried it out on No.51 Mareuil-sur-Ay, which we know well but have never found a place on, and shock/horror the 360 degree shows a pitch empty - must have been February:surprise:. Actually we always head to the other end of the village where one can park alongside the river and is quieter.


----------

